# burst wart



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex had a little pink lump on his front right leg for about a month now. I monitored it, and at first it was a just a lump, then it seemed to have dirt around it and today it looked really raw before it burst open. I think it was a wart, it looked much like the one on this dog:










After it burst I cleaned up with a baby wipe and then peroxide so should I just keep it clean?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I would take him to your vet and have it checked. Anything growing always makes me nervous, especially if it breaks through in any way, such as bleeding or weeping. I hope it's just a nasty warty skin tag thing but I wouldn't want to guess, always better to check and be sure.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

He's due for a trip to the vet anyways, he needs a yearly check up, and I want to have him microchipped. I'll call the vet and set it up.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree with having the vet check it out. My guess would be a sebaceous cyst (clogged and infected oil gland) but its best to have the expert check it. Putting peroxide on it sounds good, and a bandage if he's trying to lick it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds more like a histiocytoma to me. Super harmless and just gross. Definitely get it checked at the vet anyway. There are too many possibilities to play wait and see for too long with it.


----------

